# 45% Off Sale EXTENDED the entire MONTH OF MARCH!



## JJB1 (Mar 23, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
MARCH MADNESS SALE...
45% OFF everything!!!
Sale extended ENTIRE MONTH OF MARCH*​*


JJB1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 3/31/2015****


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 23, 2015)

*For those that thought you missed it! Here ya go! Extended all Month long!!!


DISCOUNT CODE: RS45 FOR 45% OFF ALL MONTH!!!*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a feeling this may happen. The response we have had during this sale has been incredible. Thank you for choosing us... you won't be disappointed. Use code *EL45* at checkout for 45% off everything.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have found if anyone has a problem with trensomnia, train hard in the evening, chug a whey isolate/oat shake immediately after, go home and take 25mg MK-677 with 10mg melatonin and just lie down with the tv on. You will be out like a light within 20 minutes and sleep deeply.


*25% off code: JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 23, 2015)

*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 24, 2015)

The discount codes have been off part of today but they are back on now.

EL45 at checkout for 45% off everything on the website. That even includes bulk peptides so huge savings can be made


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 24, 2015)

*45% is the shit yo:  JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 24, 2015)

*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Lose fat and put on lean mass for the summer with the Rambo's Ultimate Recomp Stack!!

8 week cycle (minimum)
-Hexarelin with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100mcgs each. 2x a day, am and postworkout. 
-T3 at 80mcgs every morning 
-Clenbuterol starting at 40mcgs and working up to 100mcgs every morning for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and repeat.
-MK-677 at 12.5mgs prebed
-IGF1-LR3 at 50mcgs prebed

Coupled with a good diet, intense training, and cardio 4x a week. You'll wake up leaner and fuller everyday, guaranteed!!!

45% Off Discount Code: RS45

Contact me for further details or help with ordering, dosing, etc.*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Spring break is almost here...
Stock up on cosmetic peptides to bring your A game.


45% off:  JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 25, 2015)

I recommend everyone add in 1 bottle of tadalafil to your order... you can thank me later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the perfect time to stock up for summer.
45% discount with code* JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Site enhancement cycle

* PGE-1 at 10-20mcg injected in 1-4 areas for chosen body part.
 IGF-1 DES at 100mcg intra workout for chosen body part.

*EL45 *at checkout to get 45% knocked of the total for both of these items (or anything we sell).

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Intermittent Fasting Stack

I stumbled across this protocol last year during Ramadan. I was fasting 16 hrs a day. I started the 4 week run at 185lbs and hit my lowest weight of 176lbs during the run. Very visible changes in starting pics versus ending pics. The results were very good!!

I'd like to share this with all those that like to intermittent fast or are interested in trying it. I will probably run this stack again this year during Ramadan.

4 week cycle
-3 a.m. Meal #1 consisting of egg whites, turkey sausage, oatmeal and a whey protein shake.
-4 a.m. Start of fasting.
-7 a.m. Hexarelin at 50-100 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100 mcgs.  
-8 p.m. Hexarelin at 50-100 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100 mcgs.
-8:30 p.m. Meal #2 consisting of 8 oz. fish/chicken/steak, 1-2 cups of white/brown rice, 1/2 cup black beans or 10 oz. potato, and broccoli or mixed veggies.
-10 p.m. Hit the gym for training (weight lifting only).
-11 p.m. Meal #3 Postworkout shake consisting of oats, whey protein, egg whites, banana, etc.
-12 p.m. Ipamorelin at 500-1000 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100-200 mcgs. Meal #4 Whey protein shake (very little to no carbs or fats) and then hit the sack for bedtime.

The beauty of this run is I did no cardio at all. It is not needed. With the help of the gh peps your body uses fat stores for energy throughout the day while you are fasting. I also ended the 4 week run stronger adding about 50lbs to my squat, 50lbs to my deadlift, and 30lbs to my incline barbell bench press. Recovery was also very good from the hex and prebed ipam. Only AAS ran along side of this was 500mgs of test cyp at the time. 

Training was high volume with moderate weight for the first few sets and then lower reps heavy weight for the last couple sets, with dropsets to finish off each exercise. Sets would look something like this: 16-22 reps, 12-16 reps, 8-10 reps, 4-6 reps, 12-22 reps.

I recommend this stack for guys who like to intermittent fast or for those looking to get in a quick 4 week cut to shed some fat and look good for an upcoming event.

You really have to be dedicated, especially with the timing and food choices considering you are fasting. And I can't stress this enough, you have to STICK to the fasting for the entire month!!

45% Off Discount Code: RS45

Contact me for further details or help with ordering, dosing, etc.*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 27, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
MARCH MADNESS SALE...
45% OFF everything!!!
Sale extended ENTIRE MONTH OF MARCH*​*


JJB1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 3/31/2015****


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 27, 2015)

*My current stack

* IGF-1 LR3= 100mcg bi-laterally in the muscle about to be trained (pre workout)

 PEG-MGF= 400mcg sub-q pre bed on all training days. 

 PGE-1= 5-15 mcg in 1-3 spots (usually in arms) injected IM pre workout and pre bed on my non training days.

 T4= 200mcg every morning

 Use code *EL45 *at checkout for 45% off all these items or anything we sell.

*CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 27, 2015)

*45% off with code:  JJ45*

MK-677 is the real deal. 
After I get back from Vegas for a week I'm trying a whole new protocol.


Apparently stacking mk677 with Igf1-Lr3 before bed takes the mk water retention away and shuttles it to the muscles.
Also, I learned you can stack MK and ghrp at the same time.


This is what I'm thinking:


6am:
100mcg ghrp2/ 100mcg cjc no dac


3pm: 100mcg hexarelin/ 100mcg cjc no dac


6pm preworkout:
100mcg ghrp2/ 100mcg cjc no dac


Before bed :
12.5mg MK-677
50mcg Igf1-Lr3 ( eod )
500mcg ipamorelin
100mcg cjc no dac


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Site enhancement cycle

* PGE-1 at 10-20mcg injected in 1-4 areas for chosen body part.
 IGF-1 DES at 100mcg intra workout for chosen body part.

*EL45 *at checkout to get 45% knocked of the total for both of these items (or anything we sell).

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Final days!! Get in while you still can, PM me for any help with ordering, dosing, protocols, etc.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS45 FOR 45% OFF ALL MONTH!!!*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 29, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
MARCH MADNESS SALE...
45% OFF everything!!!
Sale extended ENTIRE MONTH OF MARCH


johnjuanb1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 3/31/2015****​


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 30, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
MARCH MADNESS SALE...
45% OFF everything!!!
Sale extended ENTIRE MONTH OF MARCH


johnjuanb1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 3/31/2015****​


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Our MARCH MADNESS 45% OFF SALE 
ENDS TOMORROW MIDNIGHT 


45% OFF CODE:  JJ45​*​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Cutting peptide cycle

* CJC-DAC at 5mg dosed 2.5mg Mon and Thurs
 Ipam at 300mcg in the day and 700mcg pre bed. Dose 300mcg pre workout if you train in the day.

 Tadalafil dosed at 20mg eod 
 Clen dosed at 60mcg ed 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.

*EL45 *for 45% off


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Final day!!!

Get in while you still can, PM me for any help with ordering, dosing, protocols, etc.

Check out my personal stacks I have recommended in this thread. Or PM me for further details.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS45 FOR 45% OFF, LAST DAY!!!*​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 31, 2015)

Last few hours of the sale. Thank you to everyone who has used us during this sale. I hope you enjoy all your products. 

*EL45 *at checkout for 45% off everything in store. 

*CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a record breaking month for us in sales at superiorpeptide.com
I would like to thank everyone who has been supportive of us.
We do our best to bring you the highest quality products on the market.
Our March Madness sale is winding down to the final hours.
Any questions on protocols, pm me.
*45% off with code: JJ45*


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Final hours!!!

Get in while you still can, PM me for any help with ordering, dosing, protocols, etc.

Check out my personal stacks I have recommended in this thread. Or PM me for further details.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS45 FOR 45% OFF, LAST DAY!!!*​


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 1, 2015)

*45% OFF!!!

I just checked and my discount code is still active!! Get any last minute orders in, they will be honored!! Thank you to all that have supported us, much appreciated!!

Check out my personal stacks I have recommended in this thread. Or PM me for further details.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS45 FOR 45% OFF, LAST DAY!!!*​


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Yep, my 45% code was left on.
Use it since it works.
I'm leaving it in my signsture as long as it's working.
45% code:  JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope we can keep these 45% off codes. Enjoy it whilst it lasts.

*EL45 *at checkout for 45% of everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 2, 2015)

*We're leaving our 45% codes up as long as we can.
Thank you for your support.
45% discount code: JJ45*


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 2, 2015)

*45% OFF ON ALL ORDERS!!!

Check out my personal stacks I have recommended in this thread. Or PM me for further details.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS45 FOR 45% OFF, LAST DAY!!!*​


----------

